# Looking For A Nice Military Watch



## saxon46 (Mar 7, 2013)

hi as per title...I'm looking for a nice military watch to wear at work and out and about on my bikes can't be too big cos it won't fit under my leathers,and I'm not looking for anything too ostentatious,reasonbly priced with some nice lume........I'm pretty new to this...so I'm looking to here from you fella's who would know a lot more than me.....which wouldn't be hard.....lol

ta mark

suns out brecon here I come :yahoo: 

forgot to add nothing too big cos I've only got little (puny)wristes 7.5 "....lol


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Well you might as well just go for a new CWC of some sort, the tyype depending on your budget and preferences. They are reasonably priced and there are quite a few to choose from and at least they are the genuine article, if it's military you want.....


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

artistmike said:


> Well you might as well just go for a new CWC of some sort, the tyype depending on your budget and preferences. They are reasonably priced and there are quite a few to choose from and at least they are the genuine article, if it's military you want.....


Agree with the bove 100%


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

jbw said:


> artistmike said:
> 
> 
> > Well you might as well just go for a new CWC of some sort, the tyype depending on your budget and preferences. They are reasonably priced and there are quite a few to choose from and at least they are the genuine article, if it's military you want.....
> ...


As above. For CWC checkout the Silvermanâ€™s site for something cheaper have a look at the Zuludiver site.

CWC do make a classic military watch.


----------



## saxon46 (Mar 7, 2013)

..some nice CWC's on ebay.......not specifically after a military per say,but amilitary type........any pointers gents ????


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

If you are looking at something under Â£100 then I'd agree that an old W10 issue watch by CWC/Precista would be a solid buy - plenty of reasonably priced ones around but be careful on E**y as there are some fakes about.

If you have a couple of hundred pounds to spare then have a looks at the Precista range over on Eddie's site - there's quite a few military inspired pieces there. They also appear quite regularly on RLT & TZ in the sales sections.

If you have around Â£300 to Â£400 then the old Seiko gen 1 or 2 military issue chrono's are good long terms buys as they'll probably appreciate in value.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=79989&hl=divex&st=0


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2013)

At a massive cut price you could always go for a Pulsar. The "Non military" Version sells for about Â£45 with excellent lume and pretty robust.


----------



## Harley33 (May 24, 2013)

Hi Mark, How about a nice Glycine Combat Sub? Really comfortable and quite slim. Regards Harley


----------



## saxon46 (Mar 7, 2013)

harley had a look at those glycine's watches........nearly choked on my cuppa......lol

nice watches tho.......thanks for the heads up


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Issued G10?


----------



## ghostdog (Oct 25, 2007)

artistmike said:


> Well you might as well just go for a new CWC of some sort, the tyype depending on your budget and preferences. They are reasonably priced and there are quite a few to choose from and at least they are the genuine article, if it's military you want.....


Interestingly CWC are not currently supplying the MOD see this linkhttps://www.whatdotheyknow.com/request/108746/response/270595/attach/3/99109A36.doc it emerged Cabot Watch Company or CWC has not supplied the MOD with watches since 2007, this fact has emerged from a trademark dispute they have with the Combat Watch Company in the United States. To see the details go to Page 6 of:http://ttabvue.uspto.gov/ttabvue/ttabvue-92053554-CAN-57.pdf


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

ghostdog said:


> Interestingly CWC are not currently supplying the MOD


That may be true but all military suppliers have to tender for contracts and occasionally don't get them and may well regain them later. ... The point is that CWC has consistently been there tendering and winning contracts with the Military over a very long period and sell the watches that meet those specifications. They, Seiko, Citizen and some others produce or have produced genuine military watches. There are some manufacturers who claim they have, who decidedly haven't !


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

How about one of these?



I gather from one of our members who has knowledge of military watches that they were for a period issued to RAF aircrew. The case size is 39mmm excluding crown,I`ve owned mine for a few years now & IMO they are great watches especially for the price. They can be picked up for Â£59 from Amazon which is an absolute bargain considering the build quality, do a search for "Pulsar Men`s Black Dial Watch PJN305X1 :wink2:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> How about one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> I gather from one of our members who has knowledge of military watches that they were for a period issued to RAF aircrew. The case size is 39mmm excluding crown,I`ve owned mine for a few years now & IMO they are great watches especially for the price. They can be picked up for Â£59 from Amazon which is an absolute bargain considering the build quality, do a search for "Pulsar Men`s Black Dial Watch PJN305X1 :wink2:


I second that. Bought mine when I saw machâ€™s. One of my favourite military pieces. :big_boss:


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2013)

I would say go with the CWC. Seem to remember one up for sale somewhere...cough cough......


----------



## jackinbox99 (Aug 21, 2013)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> How about one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> I gather from one of our members who has knowledge of military watches that they were for a period issued to RAF aircrew. The case size is 39mmm excluding crown,I`ve owned mine for a few years now & IMO they are great watches especially for the price. They can be picked up for Â£59 from Amazon which is an absolute bargain considering the build quality, do a search for "Pulsar Men`s Black Dial Watch PJN305X1 :wink2:


What strap is that one? As i dont think thats the original one is it?


----------



## Gonville Bromhead (Jul 1, 2013)

I would certainly recommend a G10. But I would make sure that it is with tritium and with a battery hatch ie not the GS2000 model. As said above, there are fakes on ebay especially of the SBS Divers watch.

In the alternative (and depending on the budget) I would suggest:

(1). Citizen Royal Mariens Super Tough (a little 'obvious' but a good watch all the same).

(2). Marathon watch Navigator Date (US military - great pedigree)

(3). Marathon Divers Automatic (US military, NASA, built like a brick built outhouse)


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

The original strap on the pulsar is grim. You cant see it all here but it is.










5 ring Zulu from Watch Gecko on the bay or the big river works.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Now Traser make a tough G10 and you get the fancy tubes. :thumbup:



















Plus if you got a combat knife you can cut open a tin of beans and eat them cold of the end of the blade.










I think I can hear Bonnie Tyler.


----------



## jackinbox99 (Aug 21, 2013)

luckywatch said:


> The original strap on the pulsar is grim. You cant see it all here but it is.
> 
> 5 ring Zulu from Watch Gecko on the bay or the big river works.


Cool, thanks. I noticed the original strap looked a bit poor to say the least, your zulu strap looks miles better.


----------



## Gonville Bromhead (Jul 1, 2013)

PS. I should also make reference to the Nite MX10.

Ordered for the Sneaky Beaky types it seems.


----------



## andrew91 (Jul 11, 2013)

I think the SNZG09J1 looks really nice with an after market strap. You can get them for less than Â£80 as well.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi try one of these as most have said all the best woody77


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

woody77 said:


> hi try one of these as most have said all the best woody77


lol and you happen to be selling one of these........subtle :thumbup:


----------



## Barry_Ryan (Jul 7, 2013)

luckywatch said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > How about one of these?
> ...


 I would go with this one too as a Chronograph it represents good value.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

Mwc is out the window in getting one of those


----------



## Steve66 (Sep 30, 2010)

This watch I understand was the last watch to be made in the UK, excluding some new start up watch makers.

1969 Smiths W10, very similar in design to the IWC mark XII at a quarter of the price (Â£400 - Â£600)


----------



## jaguar (Nov 4, 2013)

I bought a Bulova which I believe is a reissue of the hack watch issued to US soldiers in the second world war its not too big at 40mm and is nice and light and the lume on the hands is very good. I paid Â£100 but I think you can get them for less and I wear it as my daily watch. I think if you search for bulova hack watch 96A102 you will find one easily enough. It has a resin crystal though which may be easily scratched.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

jaguar said:


> I bought a Bulova which I believe is a reissue of the hack watch issued to US soldiers in the second world war its not too big at 40mm and is nice and light and the lume on the hands is very good. I paid Â£100 but I think you can get them for less and I wear it as my daily watch. I think if you search for bulova hack watch 96A102 you will find one easily enough. It has a resin crystal though which may be easily scratched.


I think mach might have a black Bulova could be the same one. If we catch him in a good mood he might just let us see it. :yes:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

mach has just posted a picture of it in the Saturday thread.


----------



## saxon46 (Mar 7, 2013)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> How about one of these?
> 
> [IMG alt="PulsarIMG_1689.jpg"]http:...137/Album 4 Japanese/PulsarIMG_1689.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> ...


----------



## saxon46 (Mar 7, 2013)

are these watches still available.......had a quick look but couldn't find any thing,,,,


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Have a look on the big river site.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

saxon46 said:


> hi as per title...I'm looking for a nice military watch to wear at work and out and about on my bikes can't be too big cos it won't fit under my leathers,and I'm not looking for anything too ostentatious,reasonbly priced with some nice lume........I'm pretty new to this...so I'm looking to here from you fella's who would know a lot more than me.....which wouldn't be hard.....lol
> 
> ta mark
> 
> ...


CWC Royal Navy Diver

Variety of US military watches by Marathon and Stocker and Yale (Google windy city watches)

or how about a Traser? Lots of choice there.

It is a style where you are spoilt for choice really


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Kronos with swiss 2824 in,


----------



## bofff (Oct 8, 2013)

Dievas Vortex










Steinhart Titanium


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

saxon46 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > How about one of these?
> ...


Used ones sell for Â£45-50

sold one this morning for Â£50 with no problems .


----------

